# phpmyadmin wird nicht gefunden?



## AndréS (1. Juli 2009)

Hallo Till,

ich habe da mal ein Problem. Ich habe mir auf einen neuen Server ISPConfig 3 installiert. Nun habe ich alles mögliche auch mit installiert, streng nach dem perfekten Setup und auch Ruby. Habe Debian.

Nun wenn ich auf ein Link klicke http://188.40.58.142:8080/sites/database_phpmyadmin.php?id=1 , dann bekomme ich nur die Meldung, das gibt es nicht.
Zumal dieser Link aus dem obrigen raus resultiert: http://www.debian-50-lenny-64-minimal.com/phpmyadmin

Ich vermute mal ich habe irgendwas nicht richtig gemacht bzw. nicht eingestellt. Was kann das sein?

Vielen lieben Dank schonmal

AndréS


----------



## planet_fox (1. Juli 2009)

schau mal hier ob du das so beachtest hast bei phpmyadmin

http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/der-perfekte-server-debian-lenny-debian-50-ispconfig-3/5/



> ... und entferne oder Kommentiere die folgende Sektion in t /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf raus:





> #       # Authorize for setup
> #       <Files setup.php>
> #           # For Apache 1.3 and 2.0
> #           <IfModule mod_auth.c>
> ...


Du musst den teil auskommentieren


----------



## AndréS (1. Juli 2009)

Jepp habe ich gemacht. War schon die ganze Zeit 

Vielen Dank trotzdem schonmal

André


----------



## AndréS (3. Juli 2009)

Ich habe nun auch mal den Host umgestellt auf meine IP adresse direkt. Leider hatte das kein Wirkung 

Was kann ich denn nun machen?

Vielen Dank

AndréS


----------



## Till (3. Juli 2009)

Lege eine Website wie phpmyadmin.deinedomain.de an und installier eine Kopie von phpmydmin in diese website.


----------



## AndréS (3. Juli 2009)

HI,

soll ich eine neue Webseite anlegen oder reicht eine Subdomain? 
Wie soll ich die Kopie installieren? Reicht es wenn ich einfach einen Ordner phpmyadmin rüber kopiere. Sorry, bin da nicht ganz so bewandert.

Vielen Dank

AndréS


----------



## Till (4. Juli 2009)

Du sollste eine neue Webseite anlegen. Dafür würde ich dann aber eine subdomain benutzen.


----------



## AndréS (4. Juli 2009)

Hi Till,

kann es sein, das ich nicht dahin geleitet werde, weil ich die Domain noch nicht auf die IP eingestellt habe? 
Das zum einen, denn ich habe auf den Server noch keine IP stehen. 

Ich wollte gerne zum phpmyadmin wie bei ISPConfig 2 wo ich mich als root anmelden kann. Denn dann kann ich meine Webseiten schon mal transferieren.

Vielen Dank

AndréS


----------



## AndréS (4. Juli 2009)

Noch was, habe mal auf gut dünken diese Url eingetippt: 188.40.58.142:3306/phpmyadmin/index.php und da will er mir die index.php zum download anbieten. Ich glaube so sollte das nicht sein oder? Habe ich was bei der installation verkehrt gemacht? Weil wenn ja, dann installiere ich das alles nochmal neu.

AndréS


----------



## Burge (4. Juli 2009)

Das ist der Remote port der sql Datenbank was denkst du soll er dir da anzeigen? Auf diesen Port kann gar keine Apache lauschen.


----------



## AndréS (4. Juli 2009)

Aha 
Sorry, dachte nur das ich irgendwie ja an die phpmyadmin kommen muss. Daher bin ich auf diesen port gegangen. 

Tja, dann warte ich erstmal auf Anweisung von Till oder hast du noch welche?

Vielen Dank

AndréS


----------



## Burge (4. Juli 2009)

nur mal in den Raum getestet was bekommst denn bei

http://188.40.58.142:8080/phpmyadmin/

oder 

http://188.40.58.142:8080/phpmyadmin

oder

http://188.40.58.142/phpmyadmin

ok, antwort selbst gegebn kommst immer zum isp login.
Ne sorry dann weiß ich auch nicht.


oder
http://188.40.58.142/phpmyadmin/


----------



## AndréS (4. Juli 2009)

Hi,

bei den oberen beiden komme ich auf meine Login Seite vom ISPConfig. Da komme ich mit den MySQL Logn daten aber nicht weiter kann mich nur als admin oder aber auch als user anmelden.
bei den anderen beiden bekomme ich einen Fehler das dies niocht vorhanden ist, aber nur sobald ich eingeloggt bin. Scheint bei allen zu passieren


----------



## AndréS (4. Juli 2009)

Mal ne andere Frage. Auf welchen Ordner greift eigentlich ISPConfig 3 zu, dann schaue ich erstmal nach, ob es überhaupt da einen phpmyadmin Ordner gibt.

Weil das kann ja auch sein.

Danke 

AndréS


----------



## Till (5. Juli 2009)

ISPConfig greift auf keien Ordner mit phpmyadmin zu. Die phpmyadmin Installation ist von der Linux Distribution, ISPConfig ist da nicht involviert und konfiguriert da auch nichts. Du kannst einfach über die IP drauf zugreifen, solange Du sie nicht einer Website zugeordnet hast. Ansonsten siehe meine anderen Posts in diesem Thread.


----------



## AndréS (5. Juli 2009)

gut okay. 
Ich habe das jetzt soweit verstanden. Wenn ich eine Seite angelegt habe, dann kann ich NUR über die Webseite und nicht mehr über die IP auf phpmyadmin zugreifen. 

Es sollte also so sein, wenn ich die Webseite lösche, dass ich dann wieder über meinIP/phpmyadmin/ drauf komme. Gehe ich da richtig in der Annahme.

Ich habe ja auch wie du gesagt hast, eine neue Webseite eingerichtet und da auch eine subdomain mit phpmyadmin.bla.de gemacht.

Problem, diese Domain existiert nicht auf meinem System. Wie schon gefragt, kann es sein, dass erst die Domains auf meine IP geschaltet sein müssen bevor was geht?

Dann noch ne Frage, wie installiere ich eine Kopie von phpmyadmin?

Vielen lieben Dank an dich.

AndréS


----------



## Till (5. Juli 2009)

> Problem, diese Domain existiert nicht auf meinem System. Wie schon gefragt, kann es sein, dass erst die Domains auf meine IP geschaltet sein müssen bevor was geht?


Ja natürlich. Wie bitte soll eine domain funktioneiern die nicht auf Dein System verweist.



> Dann noch ne Frage, wie installiere ich eine Kopie von phpmyadmin?


http://www.phpmyadmin.net/documentation/#quick_install


----------



## AndréS (6. Juli 2009)

Hi,

nach einer Neuinstallation ging alles auch ohne das ne Domain drauf registriert war.

Wollte das nur schnell sagen, damit das Thema von Tisch ist


----------



## AndréS (6. Aug. 2009)

Hi till

nochmal, habe das Selbe Problem wieder, dafür alle anderen behoben 

Nun wenn ich auf den Button klicke komme ich zu einem link.

HOSTNAME/phpmyadmin <----- funktioniert aber nicht 

nun ich habe gelesen ich soll eine webseite erstellen.
Das muss ich jetzt aber ganz genau wissen 

Also ich erstelle im ISPConfig eine Webseite wie phpmyadmin.HOSTNAME 
mein HOSTNAME ist server1.webby24.de 

soll ich dann einfach den Ordner /etc/phpmyadmin in den Order der Webseite rein kopieren??? Oder irgendwie anders???

Hast du vielleicht auch noch exakte Anweisungen für mich? 

Ach ja, Zugriff funktioniert sonst einwandfrei, einfach nur nicht über die Webseite.

Vielen Dank

AndréS


----------



## AndréS (6. Aug. 2009)

Ich habe ja nochmal nachgelesen soll ich das nun hier einfach direkt machen:


```
cd phpMyAdmin
mkdir config                        # create directory for saving
chmod o+rw config                   # give it world writable permissions
cp config.inc.php config/           # copy current configuration for editing
chmod o+w config/config.inc.php     # give it world writable permissions
mv config/config.inc.php .         # move file to current directory
chmod o-rw config.inc.php          # remove world read and write permissions
rm -rf config                      # remove not needed directory
```
Und das direkt auf den Ordner den ich neu angelegt habe????? Oder??????

Und wenn ja, wie mache ich den link so, dass ich den Button einfahc wieder betätigen kann???

Vielen Dank

André


----------



## Till (7. Aug. 2009)

1) Web anlegen
2) phpmyadmin von deren website runterladen und anhand deren installatioonsanleitung installieren.
3) Der Button geht nur, wenn Dein phpmyadmin in der url liuegt. einfach mal auf den button klicken, dann weißt Du wie sie bei Dir lautet. Der Pfad wird in Zukunft auch mal konfigurierbar sein, dann geht das einfacher.


----------



## AndréS (7. Aug. 2009)

Alles gemacht, aber bekomme nur fehler 500

Generell also nicht deswegen. 

Liegt wohl an den schreibrechten und schreibe das jetzt nochmal rein.

AndréS


----------



## Till (7. Aug. 2009)

Wie üblich wenn was nicht geht, schau ins error log.


----------



## AndréS (7. Aug. 2009)

das ist schon geklärt  Habe ich rausgefunden.


```
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['pmadb'] ... 	fehlerhaft [ Dokumentation ]
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['relation'] ... 	fehlerhaft [ Dokumentation ]
Allgemeine Verknüpfungsfunktionen: Deaktiviert
 
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_info'] ... 	fehlerhaft [ Dokumentation ]
Anzeige verknüpfter Daten: Deaktiviert
 
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_coords'] ... 	fehlerhaft [ Dokumentation ]
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['pdf_pages'] ... 	fehlerhaft [ Dokumentation ]
Erzeugen von PDFs: Deaktiviert
 
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['column_info'] ... 	fehlerhaft [ Dokumentation ]
Darstellung von Spaltenkommentaren: Deaktiviert
Gespeicherte SQL-Abfrage: Deaktiviert
Darstellungsumwandlung: Deaktiviert
 
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['history'] ... 	fehlerhaft [ Dokumentation ]
SQL-Verlaufsprotokoll: Deaktiviert
 
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['designer_coords'] ... 	fehlerhaft [ Dokumentation ]
Designer: Deaktiviert
```
habe jetzt die Fehler. Habe aber die alte Config einfach kopiert wie es auch da steht.

AndréS


----------

